
Host your own Cryptonomicon's tombstone on a Raspberry PI - mdesroch2
https://github.com/Mathieu-Desrochers/Linux-Notebook/blob/master/procedures/self-hosting.md
======
evook
I think the title is misleading. That's just imcomplete basic mail server
stuff, missing lmtp, spam protection, dane and a valid cert.

------
ghosttie
What is Cryptonomicon's tombstone? I haven't read the book

